# GEM RTA by Mark Bugs



## Andre (2/7/15)

What a stunning RTA. More info here: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/gem-rta-by-markbugs.684814/







Only 160 Euros

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/15)

Oh wow! And only 160 Euros... what a win!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (3/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! And only 160 Euros... what a win!


Short video added. Check out that deck!


----------



## DoubleD (3/7/15)

Like its BF brother, the Gem is probably the best looking tank I've seen to date. 

Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/15)

Very nice.. but shoe!!!


----------



## Genosmate (3/7/15)

Only 160 euros,where do I sign

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (3/7/15)

Genosmate said:


> Only 160 euros,where do I sign


Lol, you do get free shipping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (3/7/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, you do get free shipping!


In that case Andre I'll get two

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raslin (3/7/15)

Nice. Very nice. But just too pricey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/7/15)

squape clone


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

We see new tanks almost every week, they all start looking the same, but this one stands out. It's the same basic shape and style as all the others; tubular with a pointy bit at the top and a window in the side, but somehow this one just oozes class. I wouldn't mind something like this, would look awesome in my Aston Martin's cup holder

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/7/15)

Solid gold EVOD, bet if you look in the UAE or Saudi, there is such a thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Solid gold EVOD, bet if you look in the UAE or Saudi, there is such a thing



I need one of those @n0ugh7_zw !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Solid gold EVOD, bet if you look in the UAE or Saudi, there is such a thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/7/15)

I rest my case 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (10/7/15)




----------



## johan (10/7/15)

Andre said:


>




'Good gollie me man, liquorice and all sorts you know' (_in true Durban accent_)


----------

